

Be progressive - insin
https://adactio.com/journal/7706

======
technojunkie
Like Jeremy, I wish there was an easier, more convenient way to use
progressive enhancement. I think the front-end MVCs are an interesting way to
get websites developed today but it'd be great to see isomorphic javascript go
somewhere if it does.

~~~
technojunkie
[http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/10/isomorphic-javascript-
with-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/10/isomorphic-javascript-with-
lazojs.html)

